# Nice for the price, eeks so much plastic



## RichT

> Our eyes perceive green better in brighter ambient light, and the red is more visible than green in darker areas.
> 
> - EllenWoodHead


The old Purkinje effect. Great review, thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Nice review and a real practical use… short of going on a binge diet to fit into the crawl space…


> .... if you re installing a handrail for stairs, you can set it to 45 degrees….
> - EllenWoodHead


Did a similar thing years ago with a cheapo one I had… unfortunately the stairs were actually 30°, so by the time I got to the top, I was climbing on the ceiling…. just kidding… good suggestion.


----------



## EllenWoodHead

> Did a similar thing years ago with a cheapo one I had… unfortunately the stairs were actually 30°, so by the time I got to the top, I was climbing on the ceiling….
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


There are no mistakes, but only added character.


----------



## BigAl98

I have the same one, that I got for a good price (at the time). And I've used it several times to line up a line on a wall and to mark some joists to get a 90 degree line from a wall. Like you said, the head has to be positioned up to where you want the horizontal line to be. I've been forced to use a ladders to get the right height but that hasn't been totally satisfactory as the ladder can get jostled or bumped into, and throws it out of level. I've never used a 2×4 but seems like a good ideal. The light level works well inside for me, but I haven't tried it outside yet…don't think it would work so well.


----------



## EllenWoodHead

I tried it outside. It is visible-after dark


----------



## LibertyPJ

> I tried it outside. It is visible-after dark
> 
> - EllenWoodHead


I'm sorry, but it is normal. If you need to work with a laser level outside in daylight hours, you need to buy a laser level with a receiver. 
I have another question for Bosch laser level owners - someone changed the protect glass? I try now to cut it from 
glass screen protector. What are you think? Can it work?


----------

